# NGD Skervesen Viper (aka Octopus)



## Musza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

Finally I recieved my Skervesen. I wanted something fully custom. I made my own headstock and body project and went with Skervesen for the realization as I knew they are awesome to work with. They did a great job bringing the idea to life. I can't stop playing it (unless I'm not writing an NGD or sleep ). It intonates great (1st class frets leveling), looks great for me and sound really good and specific. Very distinctive sound with a great chords clarity and not too much chuga-chuga. I'll write some more later and for sure post a video test in the future. 

-Ash body
-Elm burl top
-Ebony fingerboard 
-Rosewood neck (or something simmilar) with ebony stripes
-25'5 scale
-Bolt-on
-BKP calibrated Warpig set
-Hipshot bridge
-Schaller locking tuners

EDIT (quote from the #64 post):
What I have to say about this guitar that it is comfortable as hell. Very small body, deep neck joint, switch placement, volume knob quite far from the strings and an asymmetric thin neck makes it a perfect guitar for a tapping (in between the riffs) lovers. It reminds me of a first MM EVH signature somehow. To be the most comfortable for me guitar ever I need only to change those Schaller locking tuners as they are a bit too heavy and they ruins the guitar balance. Nothing that automaticaly locking grovers won't improve 
The tone has a lot of character and it's quite specific. Impressive low hum level, great chords clarity, tight lows, sharp but modest highs and lots of growling minds. It sounds a little bit thin on those chuga-chuga riffs but for those stuff I have my mighty Regius. 


Enjoy the pics:
























































and something special from my lady


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful finish


----------



## MikeH (Nov 8, 2012)

That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 8, 2012)

Really awesome looking guitar! Did you design the look of it? Are the guys at Skervesen gonna be offering this as a standard model? HNGD man, and I really like that viper looking headstock.


----------



## Musza (Nov 8, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Really awesome looking guitar! Did you design the look of it? Are the guys at Skervesen gonna be offering this as a standard model? HNGD man, and I really like that viper looking headstock.



Yes, I'm the one who designed the look of it with a final help of Jarek of course. Thanks, it's really nice to read you guys like it


----------



## jawbreaker (Nov 8, 2012)

Seriously, holy shit man, that's fucking tits. Quite possibly one if the nicest 7's I think I've ever seen. I'm truly astonished by this guitar. Congrats on a beautiful guitar, HNGD!


----------



## myrtorp (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks awesome! 

and that snake hahaha thumbs up!


----------



## Musza (Nov 8, 2012)

and a pic taken on a meeting with my friend, Terrormuzik here:


----------



## hairychris (Nov 8, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 8, 2012)

Woah... That thing is jacked


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

wow, I admit it. I have been pretty iffy on these guys. Seem to be hit or miss for my personal tastes, but this is one of the most unique, beautiful instruments I have ever seen in my life.

Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow that is an obscure yet very unique looking guitar. Congrats!!!


----------



## s4tch (Nov 8, 2012)

A Musza NGD: something green and reminiscent of a Tele in some ways. Great taste as always. I still prefer the Kiwicaster, but this one is purely unique, something you rarely see. Great design ideas, just look at that headstock (amazing backside!), that body shape, and that painting that covers only the top. Great attention to detail as well.

Do ss.org still has a GOTM? This is my GOTM without a doubt.


----------



## Amanita (Nov 8, 2012)

Green Adder


----------



## JaeSwift (Nov 8, 2012)

I shit you not this is 80% like the design I am working on

Congrats man, its a reallllly nice NGD


----------



## SeductionS (Nov 8, 2012)

Musza said:


> and a pic taken on a meeting with my friend, Terrormuzik here:
> 
> *guitar porn*


These are my 3 favorite Skervesens so far 
And the shape of that Viper is just too awesome for words.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 8, 2012)

your snake does things to my snake. happy ngd!!


----------



## Birdman (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy NGD !!! The guitar design is really really nice. I love it man. Have much fun with your personal custom Skervesen.


----------



## TGN (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 8, 2012)

That is truly gorgeous, totally love everything about it!!!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 8, 2012)

Gorgeous, dude. While the Swan is more "me" shapewise, that thing is simply stunning!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 8, 2012)

PICS OF THIS AND THE KIWICASTER TOGETHER OUTSIDE NAO


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my ass chewed out at school today for looking at this in class. totally worth it.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats! These guitars look wonderful. Very unique


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 8, 2012)

While I don't mind their Blackmachine copies I do find the metal plate with the "handbuilt it..." a bit too much 

Regardless, that is fucking beautiful guitar


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfE1Ip2wot4 MFW, this guitar. 

also i have a new desktop


----------



## Cappleton23 (Nov 8, 2012)

i want one


----------



## DTSH (Nov 8, 2012)

That thing looks amazing... And the headstock will come in handy if you ever need to open a giant beer.


----------



## La Lettre B (Nov 8, 2012)

The only thing missing is a video!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 8, 2012)

I was actually going to get a similar finish... screw you -.-

JK 
super sick HNGD!!!


----------



## vinniemallet (Nov 8, 2012)

Sick headstock!


----------



## hiltz171jim (Nov 8, 2012)

One of the few guitars that have actually made me say oh my god out loud. That thing is absolutely stunning.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 8, 2012)

The only thing that bugs me is the knob configuration...... But everything else is tits. I want something like that soooooo bad now. HNGD Dude!


----------



## gunch (Nov 8, 2012)

That is the sickest looking top I've ever seen


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 8, 2012)

That is a double tits-burger happy meal with extra large roasted marshmallows and a beer. Awesome guitar!


----------



## Compton (Nov 8, 2012)

aww man that guitar is amazing  grats!!


----------



## fabeau (Nov 8, 2012)

Musza said:


>



Damn these are fucking amazing


----------



## joe-tofu (Nov 9, 2012)

The top is awesome, bro. The rest of the guitar is too, btw


----------



## ej207t (Nov 9, 2012)

...... speechless!

everything about that color scheme just works! the fb and stain go together so well its not funny. pure taste!

cthulhu would be proud!

HNGD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Musza (Nov 9, 2012)

s4tch said:


> A Musza NGD: something green and reminiscent of a Tele in some ways. Great taste as always. I still prefer the Kiwicaster, but this one is purely unique, something you rarely see. Great design ideas, just look at that headstock (amazing backside!), that body shape, and that painting that covers only the top. Great attention to detail as well.
> 
> Do ss.org still has a GOTM? This is mine GOTM without a doubt.



you guys know me too well 



JosephAOI said:


> PICS OF THIS AND THE KIWICASTER TOGETHER OUTSIDE NAO



I'll post them when I get back my Kiwicaster for sure. I lend it to a good friend of mine. You'll be surprised about how small Viper looks next to Kiwi.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kroaton (Nov 9, 2012)

Fawk , that looks amazing. That picture of the headstock from behind is just mind-blowing. How much did it set you back?


----------



## oniduder (Nov 9, 2012)

i'm so excited, i'm so excited, i'm sooo scared???









nice guitar, ahhh!!!111oneone


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 9, 2012)

What. The. Fuck.

No joke that may be the greatest and most unique tele design I've ever seen.

HNGD!


----------



## Zado (Nov 9, 2012)

So in was YOU the buyer of that amazing piece of wood! Congrats man!


----------



## kaaka (Nov 9, 2012)

I love the Blackmachine goes tele feel about that axe! Really great that it brings some new to the blackmachine-style with body shape and headstock.


----------



## Musza (Nov 9, 2012)

Some production photos:


----------



## hairychris (Nov 9, 2012)

I also have to say that amongst all of the Blackmachine-esque headstocks, this is the first one that is a) original and b) really well proportioned and elegant. IMO it's where a lot of the copies/tributes/influenced guitars fail hard.

As a not I really hate the more hooked headstocks on the old BMs too...


----------



## Compton (Nov 9, 2012)

Musza said:


> and a pic taken on a meeting with my friend, Terrormuzik here:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2012)

That's the nicest Skervesen I've ever seen, very good score sir.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 9, 2012)

That's all kinds of awesome!!


----------



## Tjore (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome shape! Both headstock and body looks terrific! 
Happy NGD!


----------



## ConstantSea (Nov 9, 2012)

dat headstock!


----------



## IronGoliath (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me be clear, OP, that I have had this post open since it's inception. I've been staring at the guitar. Intently. It is truly something gorgeous, Cthonic, and full of win. 

So do you shoot YT videos or what?!


----------



## bmth4111 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow.Honestly my favorite guitar ive seen on this forum! Everything about this axe is just insane.I love this body shape ,like a super modern tele.This is very similar to a body shape i have been drawing out without that "blackmachine" carve in the edge of the body. 

Connot stop looking at this thread.Have to look at this guitar at least once a day,Skervesen seems to be the best company for what im looking for. Hopefully this luthier is considering to make this body shape for a option.

Looking foward to a full review.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 9, 2012)

Love it!!! A really new take on the singlecut shape without looking stupid and that headstock rules. Great taste man. Congrats.


----------



## Divinehippie (Nov 9, 2012)

that headstock is seriously one of the sweeter one's i've seen. also the top is beautiful. HNGD man!


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm usually not into non superstrat shapes but this is nuts. Congrats


----------



## GSingleton (Nov 9, 2012)

DAT GUITAR!


----------



## Miek (Nov 9, 2012)

I love that headstock design, really great job on the guitar overall!


----------



## EarlWellington (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome headstock and really digging that finish mate... sweet guitar


----------



## Tranquilliser (Nov 10, 2012)

FUCK. YES.


----------



## lobotom (Nov 10, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Discoqueen (Nov 10, 2012)

Ohhhh sheeesh, dude! That thing is NASTY!!!! Elm burl top, you say? Yes, please! HNGD!!!


----------



## Musza (Nov 10, 2012)

IronGoliath said:


> Let me be clear, OP, that I have had this post open since it's inception. I've been staring at the guitar. Intently. It is truly something gorgeous, Cthonic, and full of win.
> 
> So do you shoot YT videos or what?!



Yup, I'm going to record a YT video to a new song I'm working on. It'll take a while cuz I have to finish mixing the Medusa test for Terrormuzik first and a Regius video I started working on before I got Medusa tracks.

Thanks guys! I didn't expect so many warm comments about the shape. I really love how the headstock shape works with the body and I think it should work with the superstrat shape as well (mabe even better?).


What I have to say about this guitar that it is comfortable as hell. Very small body, deep neck joint, switch placement, volume knob quite far from the strings and an asymmetric thin neck makes it a perfect guitar for a tapping (in between the riffs) lovers. It reminds me of a first MM EVH signature somehow. To be the most comfortable for me guitar ever I need only to change those Schaller locking tuners as they are a bit too heavy and they ruins the guitar balance. Nothing that automaticaly locking grovers won't improve 

The tone has a lot of character and it's quite specific. Impressive low hum level, great chords clarity, tight lows, sharp but modest highs and lots of growling minds. It sounds a little bit thin on those chuga-chuga riffs but for those stuff I have my mighty Regius. 

It's really great to have a Viper (aka Octopus ) in my guitar arsenal. Every of my 7-stringers now are tonally different and complete each other mixed. Someday I'll record an audio/video comparison for you guys, someday 

Cheers!


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 10, 2012)

HOT! Man that look great! If you ever want to sell it PM me. I'm talking about the couch btw 

The guitar... not to shabby either 
I like the builders plate on the back.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is the sexy.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Nov 11, 2012)

good god that thing looks awesome


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Nov 11, 2012)

That's all I have to say...


----------



## abadonae (Nov 11, 2012)

That is quite possibly one of the most unique takes on that shape i've seen. As a whole guitar it just works and the all the subtle things like the grooves on the body just make it work.

What a stunner, nice one mate


----------



## ihunda (Nov 11, 2012)

Dat guitar, amazing and congrats on the family pic!


----------



## Musza (Nov 13, 2012)

Take a look at her size:


----------



## kerska (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome guitar.

...why is the snake saying "LAAAA"....?


----------



## Drowner (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the finish, the green really pops. The headstock is what makes it for me.


----------



## Musza (Nov 14, 2012)

Stoner'o'Doom quick sample made for fun in 20min, enjoy:​ 
* https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13715654/WTFWTF.mp3*


----------



## Majkel (Nov 14, 2012)

That headstock is one of the most perfectly beautiful ones I've ever seen. It's just genious


----------



## Musza (Nov 14, 2012)

Majkel said:


> That headstock is one of the most perfectly beautiful ones I've ever seen. It's just genious



and imagine how useful it is, you can simply hang the guitar in the wardrobe


----------



## Majkel (Nov 14, 2012)

Musza said:


> and imagine how useful it is, you can simply hang the guitar in the wardrobe



Yeah, but imagine how hard you'd have to kick your ass right in the face if you did that and it broke!

Although, then it would just look like a Blackmachine ;P


----------



## Musza (Nov 14, 2012)

Majkel said:


> Yeah, but imagine how hard you'd have to kick your ass right in the face if you did that and it broke!



it feels solid enought


----------



## fortisursus (Nov 15, 2012)

Saaweeet!


----------



## german7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Violent headstock! Nice love it


----------



## Musza (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm proud to announce that this headstock will be added to the official Skervesen offer.


----------



## Musza (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally I got my hands on a good quality camera so I could take some photos and record a short video for you:



































and a video for those who hasn't seen it yet:


----------



## extrange (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my god *_*
Happy NGD!


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my god, that is so beautiful octopus/viper. Lovely!


----------



## Sleazy_D (Jan 2, 2013)

totally dig.


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 3, 2013)

The new pics make it look even better. You are quite the lucky man for owning that beast.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 14, 2013)

Love this guitar.


----------



## Crespo (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome, man! That's an incredible axe.
Unfortunately we don't have this kind of master luthiery in Brazil...


----------



## Splinterhead (Apr 15, 2013)

That is bar none the best looking tele shape I've ever seen! That headstock
Congrats man!


----------



## danresn (Apr 16, 2013)

I really like that headstock


----------



## Koziouu (Apr 16, 2013)

Like a BlacKat


----------



## Rain (Apr 18, 2013)

No fair. You Polish have Mayones AND Skervesen :C Jealous


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 18, 2013)

dude, thats one beautiful guitar........ I couldnt think of another 7 i would want more then this..... congrats to this epic NG!
greets


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 9, 2014)

Best Headstock design ever!


----------



## TraE (Mar 9, 2014)

Kind of glad this thread got resurrected from the dead. I hadn't seen this guitar until now, and I'm glad I did. What a beauty.


----------



## lobotom (Mar 9, 2014)

F'ing BADASS! This is probably my favorite guitar in the forum. Congrats!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Haha what a necro bump. This guitar is mine now. She's beauty . Thanks to Musza for designing her with the skervesen team!


----------



## arielmarx1014 (Mar 10, 2014)

> Haha what a necro bump. This guitar is mine now. She's beauty . Thanks to Musza for designing her with the skervesen team!


 
Total Bump thanks to me


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 10, 2014)

OH wow, that is amazing!


----------



## captainhampton (Mar 10, 2014)

That is the loveliest shade of green I think I've ever seen on a guitar. I'm sure she sounds as good as she looks!


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 17, 2014)

Amazing!


----------

